# Radioactive honey



## Manu73 (12 mo ago)

Interesting I had not seen it before, reminds me of an article I read some time ago about some plant honeys that are toxic and its consumption causes hallucinations and other disorders, in English I think it is called "Mad honey".


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

I used to get a kick out of drinking some stuff that would make me walk funny and talk stupid. Used to be quite fun to be with a group all doing the same!  There really is quite a market for that stuff. No accounting for what people will buy!


----------



## A Novice (Sep 15, 2019)

They pretty much lost me with the statement
"The half-life of radiocaesium is 30 years, so honey produced in the 1970's was likely to have 10x more 137Cs."

Pretty obviously there have been less than two half-lives since 1970, so the amount remaining is more than 25%.

A quick calculation gives a relative reduction of slightly over 3.


----------

